# Is i7-11700 a good processor for music production?



## Svyato (Aug 2, 2022)

Hello everyone,


I'm about to buy a new computer and I have an offer for a destkop computer with a i7-11700 processor (and also 32 GB ram). 

I wonder if you already heard about this processor? Would you think it's a good piece for music production?

Thanks a lot and cheers


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 2, 2022)

It's absolutely decent. As always though, it depends completely on what your requirements are.


----------



## richiebee (Aug 2, 2022)

The processor is very good. But that doesn't make the computer good. It runs cool, but a good cooling option will give you the best performance from the processor. 

Music is one of those areas where the processor could or could not make a big difference, depending on how you work and the kind of plugins you use.


----------



## Sombreuil (Aug 2, 2022)

It mostly depends of what the other parts are. Because right now, there are better CPUs that are easier to cool down and that cost less.
Give us more information and the price, and then we can tell you if it's worth buying or not.


----------



## Pier (Aug 2, 2022)

Of course there are differences in performance, but honestly these days most modern processors are good. The i7 11700 should serve you well unless you want to work on huge orchestral projects.

Personally, for a PC I'd worry more about the noise. Get a GPU which can stop the fan when not gaming. Get a silent power supply. Put multiple silent fans in the case to feed the components with fresh air. The more fans the better as you will be able to run them very slowly. Add a silent fan on the CPU too.


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Aug 2, 2022)

The i7-12700 is a pretty major upgrade in performance. Unless you can get a really killer deal on the PC with the 11700, I'd recommend going that route.


----------



## widescreen (Aug 3, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> The i7-12700 is a pretty major upgrade in performance. Unless you can get a really killer deal on the PC with the 11700, I'd recommend going that route.


I have an 11700 for more than a year, it's pretty decent. But now I would go for the 12700. Even the mobile 12700H version is faster than the 11700.


----------



## Svyato (Aug 4, 2022)

Loerpert said:


> It's absolutely decent. As always though, it depends completely on what your requirements are.





richiebee said:


> The processor is very good. But that doesn't make the computer good. It runs cool, but a good cooling option will give you the best performance from the processor.
> 
> Music is one of those areas where the processor could or could not make a big difference, depending on how you work and the kind of plugins you use.





Sombreuil said:


> It mostly depends of what the other parts are. Because right now, there are better CPUs that are easier to cool down and that cost less.
> Give us more information and the price, and then we can tell you if it's worth buying or not.


thanks;
here are some of the settings:
a destkop pc

GAMING DESTKOP COMPUTER (a gaming custom made one)

brand: ANTEC 
graphic card: RTX 3070
processor: i7-11700
ram: 16Go DIMM DDR4 Ballistix PC4-25600 (3200 Mhz)
cooling system with liquid
*price: 1579€*

what do you think?  a good offer? thanks everyone


----------



## inhaleexhale (Aug 4, 2022)

Svyato said:


> thanks;
> here are some of the settings:
> a destkop pc
> 
> ...


If you more to game this PC should be more than enough. Or you can swap VGA budget to Processor+RAM


----------



## Svyato (Aug 4, 2022)

inhaleexhale said:


> If you more to game this PC should be more than enough. Or you can swap VGA budget to Processor+RAM


This is for music production and video editing


----------



## inhaleexhale (Aug 4, 2022)

For me, You can choose another VGA. Maybe 2080 or 1660 then pick i7-12700 or higher spec


----------



## Sombreuil (Aug 4, 2022)

Svyato said:


> thanks;
> here are some of the settings:
> a destkop pc
> 
> ...


You can find a CPU around $200 (even less) that is better than this one. Don't get me wrong, it's a good CPU, but for 1600€ it's...

See by yourself:
RTX 3070: Around 700€.
CPU: Around 200€.
Motherboard: 150€ max, probably less.
Case + PSU: 120€ max, could be way less.
RAM: Around 60€ for 16Go D4/CL16/3200Mhz.
Air cooler: Max 50€.
Windows: Less than 5€.

1285€. You could even save a lot by asking yourself, do you really need a 3070?


----------



## Pictus (Aug 4, 2022)

Svyato said:


> thanks;
> here are some of the settings:
> a destkop pc
> 
> ...



This is better https://fr.pcpartpicker.com/list/nDJTZw




CPU = Intel Core i7-12700

Cooler = Deepool AK620
The review (limit the max RPM in the BIOS and it will be more silent)


How to install



The motherboard = MSI PRO B660-A DDR4





MSI PRO B660-A DDR4 Motherboard, ATX - Intel 12th Gen Processors


The PRO B660-A DDR4 ATX motherboard featuring the latest Intel B660 chipset that includes ample RAM capacity with a broad spectrum of both cutting-edge and legacy hardware.




www.msi.com




Make sure to update the BIOS


https://download.msi.com/bos_exe/mb/7D59v17.zip


The process is in the manual page 28 (Format the USB flash drive to FAT32)


https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/PROB660-ADDR4.pdf



Ram = TEAMGROUP T-Force Vulcan Z 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4-3600 CL18 Memory
It is in the motherboard memory compatibility list

SSD = Sabrent Rocket 1 TB M.2-2280 NVME Solid State Drive
Good price, fast enough and long endurance








Sabrent Rocket 1 TB M.2 NVMe SSD Review


The Sabrent Rocket is powered by the combination of a Phison controller and Micron TLC flash, and a DRAM chip is included too. Performance results are good, especially write speeds are high, and pricing is low at $150 for the reviewed 1 TB version.




www.techpowerup.com





GPU = Sapphire Radeon RX 6700 10GB (non XT version)
Make sure to download the latest driver
https://www.techpowerup.com/download/amd-radeon-graphics-drivers/ 


Case = Deepcool CK560 White, there is a black version too.



PSU = Corsair RMx (2021) 850 W 80+ Gold
It is semi-passive and +- up to 410W the fan is off
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/corsair-rm850x-2021-power-supply-review




You may also want this








6.68US $ 42% de réduction|Thermalright LGA1700 BCF Gen 12 CPU Correction de la flexion boucle fixe CNC alliage d'aluminium Anti Off cadre protecteur pour Intel | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com






You can get a cheaper Windows OEM key








Ad: Linux will be faster, pay just $13 for lifetime license Microsoft Windows 10 to play everything！


We propose our usual appointment with the offers of Cdkeyoffer.com. a site with which we collaborate to offer its readers a considerable advantage, in terms of price, for purchasing software indispens...




www.guru3d.com





Some stuff you may like:









Unofficial Windows 10 Audio Workstation build and tweak guide - Part 1


Part 1 of 3. Tweaks and optimizations for getting the most out of your Windows 10 workstation, when using with a DAW.




devblogs.microsoft.com










Nvidia Driver, no latency anymore?


Hi all! We all know that AMD drivers have from far, less latency than Nvidia drivers, and for that reason we all recommand an AMD graphic card for audio working. But recently i have dealt with a new install on a PC with an Nvidia graphic card. And when i updated to the latest driver i saw an...




vi-control.net


----------

